# Pokemon Go Joystick!! (No allow mock, No root, No softbans, Nougat 7.x.x) 07/24/17



## Dbzfan (Jun 17, 2017)

So, I've been toying around with this idea of getting a spoofing app into the system files without root and I finally did it!

Do not set as mock app, if it works you just need the settings below for GPS joystick. If you enabled mock app as GPS joystick you will rubberband (jump location). 

Flash v2
Update in playstore
Setup settings below

Version 2: Click here (link fixed) 

Pokemaps:
Singapore Pokémon and raid map
Philly Pokémon and Raid map
Pokémon and  gym finder

This method requires TWRP recovery
Once install check to see if you are tripping safetynet (playstore checkers)
If so, just keep your stock recovery handly to flash in odin.
If not, well then you don't have to worried about changing back to stock (means you can flash this and other mods without tripping safetynet, such as bootanimations)

First download file and place on your phone
Next reboot into recovery and flash file
reboot

Next, (if needed) flash your stock recovery so you don't trip safeynet anymore.

Now, Open GPS Joystick
Click menu button and click settings

Turn on the following:
Enable Indirect Mocking
Enable System Mode

*Must Enable this option* Disable Location (Will need to disable and reboot if you need Maps or other gps app, but can enable and reboot to lock your spoofing location anytime)

Finally, after you turn all of those on reboot and open app and set location.

No jumping 
No soft bans (unless you jump from new york to singapore in under 2.5 hours)
Full spoofing with no root needed!

Tested on Sprint s6 edge plus running Nougat. 
All Sprint Samsung devices s5 and up should 100% work with this.


Screen Shots:
Screenshot 1
Screenshot 2
Screenshot 3
Screenshot 4



Download Links version 1:
Server 1
Server 2
Server 3


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> So, I've been toying around with this idea of getting a spoofing app into the system files without root and I finally did it!
> 
> This method requires TWRP recovery
> Once install check to see if you are tripping safetynet (playstore checkers)
> ...

Click to collapse



Can work on custom roms??

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didgeridoohan (Jun 17, 2017)

What does this have to do with Magisk?


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 17, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Can work on custom roms??
> If pokemon go does detect your rom /root, yes!
> If your rom does have root, yes
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Didgeridoohan said:


> What does this have to do with Magisk?

Click to collapse



I figured a lot of people are using magisk root to bypass the root check for pokemon go and this will work with out the need to be rooted.


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> I figured a lot of people are using magisk root to bypass the root check for pokemon go and this will work with out the need to be rooted.

Click to collapse



My rom is unrooted 
Shoud i root it first

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShovonKhan (Jun 17, 2017)

A video tutorial would be great!


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 17, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> My rom is unrooted
> Shoud i root it first
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, you just need to flash twrp as your recovery and flash zip, then just turn on those settings above, that's it. Your location will be locked anywhere you set it with no jumping at all. If your jumping you need to reboot after you turn on those settings. Pretty much with root you would move it to system but since safetynet is in place and blocks most root this will place the file in system from recovery with no root needed.


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> No, you just need to flash twrp as your recovery and flash zip, then just turn on those settings above, that's it. Your location will be locked anywhere you set it with no jumping at all. If your jumping you need to reboot after you turn on those settings.

Click to collapse



Lets hope it works
M really wanna play Pokemon go bt no poke desk at my place  yet 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## djb77 (Jun 18, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> So, I've been toying around with this idea of getting a spoofing app into the system files without root and I finally did it!
> 
> This method requires TWRP recovery
> Once install check to see if you are tripping safetynet (playstore checkers)
> ...

Click to collapse



Couldn't you just download the app from the Play Store? It's even a newer version...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.theappninjas.gpsjoystick&hl=en


----------



## ldiomedi (Jun 18, 2017)

Just to say this is working 100% on ViperOS 1.1 (7.1.2) on my Athene. Aka Moto G4 plus.. thanks!!


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 18, 2017)

Is there any solution??
My custom rom is not rooted but game says your rom is not compatible...

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldiomedi (Jun 18, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Is there any solution??
> My custom rom is not rooted but game says your rom is not compatible...

Click to collapse



What ROM?


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 18, 2017)

ldiomedi said:


> What ROM?

Click to collapse



Lineage marshmallow

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldiomedi (Jun 18, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Lineage marshmallow

Click to collapse



Lineage it's pre rooted. You can enable or disable root in dev options. If you didn't remove the su binary from the system, then pogo will detect it.


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 18, 2017)

ldiomedi said:


> Lineage it's pre rooted. You can enable or disable root in dev options. If you didn't remove the su binary from the system, then pogo will detect it.

Click to collapse



I have removed it before flashing it
But it still detects
Is there any other option to remove su binary??

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## gore2kill4 (Jun 18, 2017)

iSu


----------



## MusicHeat (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm guessing that after flashing the file it should appear without installing it from play store.For me it doenst install automatically after flashing.


----------



## djb77 (Jun 19, 2017)

One thing I noticed when trying to flash it on a Galaxy S7 with Android 6.0.1, is that it didn't like the app being put in priv-app

I recommend putting it in /system/app where it does work.


----------



## MusicHeat (Jun 19, 2017)

djb77 said:


> One thing I noticed when trying to flash it on a Galaxy S7 with  6.0.1, is that it didn't like the app being put in priv-app
> 
> I recommend putting it in /system/app where it does work.

Click to collapse



I checked through TWRP file manager to see if it installed in priv-app so i copied it(not moved) from there to /system/app but still doesn't work..
If i install root it will show it,but if i unroot it goes away but still stays in priv-app or system/app.
I'm on Nougat 7.0


----------



## djb77 (Jun 19, 2017)

Try this one instead


----------



## MusicHeat (Jun 19, 2017)

Should I delete the folder in priv-app and system/app first?


----------



## djb77 (Jun 19, 2017)

MusicHeat said:


> Should I delete the folder in priv-app and system/app first?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## MusicHeat (Jun 19, 2017)

Flashed but still not showing the app after reboot. 
Its weird that if i root it will show the app and also as a system app..


----------



## reis1996 (Jun 19, 2017)

OK guys you do not need to flash the zip file of GPS spoof. It just has to be made a system app. THATS IT. this can be done by various apps available out there like 3c tool box, system app mover.....
Use iSU if you have a CUSTOM ROM!!!
Follow my instructions here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-play-pokemon-xposed-root-t3581279


----------



## MusicHeat (Jun 19, 2017)

Im on Huawei P10 stock ROM


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 19, 2017)

reis1996 said:


> OK guys you do not need to flash the zip file of GPS spoof. It just has to be made a system app. THATS IT. this can be done by various apps available out there like 3c tool box, system app mover.....
> Use iSU if you have a CUSTOM ROM!!!
> Follow my instructions here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-play-pokemon-xposed-root-t3581279

Click to collapse



Xposed working??

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## reis1996 (Jun 19, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Xposed working??
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



just open the link. dont be fooled by the url. it doesnt need xposed. never tried with xposed if thats what you mean


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 19, 2017)

djb77 said:


> Couldn't you just download the app from the Play Store? It's even a newer version...
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.theappninjas.gpsjoystick&hl=en

Click to collapse



It won't put it into the system and allow no jumping and locking your location don't. The app will update like normal. I just made a zip to flash. So, instead of fighting the battle of the magisk root and safetynet, your system is non rooted and safety doesn't pick up the gps app in the system files. So they can never detect your spoofing ever again!!!


So again 

NO ROOT NEEDED (No more battles with safely net)
No xposed needed!!!
5.xx and up (Even 7.xx)
Just need TWRP and flash


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 19, 2017)

Anyway to play game on custom rom??

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 19, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Anyway to play game on custom rom??
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unless magisk updates out of beta, I doubt it. I had CM13 on my buddies phone and removed the root SU uninstaller zip I found and it worked for awhile but that was just lucky.

What I did with my phone:
Rooted with Magisk
Make my changed:
Patch Hotspot
Sound boost
Boot animation change

Unroot

Then flashed my zip, so got everything I wanted.


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 19, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> Unless magisk updates out of beta, I doubt it. I had CM13 on my buddies phone and removed the root SU uninstaller zip I found and it worked for awhile but that was just lucky.

Click to collapse



Magisk is also not working on my device
I unrooted it to use this msg
But could not fully unroot it
Game still detects root

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 19, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Magisk is also not working on my device
> I unrooted it to use this msg
> But could not fully unroot it
> Game still detects root
> ...

Click to collapse



Safetynet detects if your device is modify via Custom roms. Some roms will not be detected if your remove root and some will. I stopped using custom roms when I learned how to modify the system as I please and get what I needed out of this.

This was tested on a samsung device on nougat and may not work for every device out there.
Works for me on my s6 edge plus running nougat, right after flash. The app treated it like it was rooted and allowed me to change the rooted settings.


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 19, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> Safetynet detects if your device is modify via Custom roms. Some roms will not be detected if your remove root and some will. I stopped using custom roms when I learned how to modify the system as I please and get what I needed out of this.
> 
> This was tested on a samsung device on nougat and may not work for every device out there.
> Works for me on my s6 edge plus running nougat, right after flash. The app treated it like it was rooted and allowed me to change the rooted settings.

Click to collapse



Thats mean i shoul be back at stock rom to play game [emoji14]

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 19, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Thats mean i shoul be back at stock rom to play game [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, probably. 
Get the safeynet checker app, if it fails go will as well. Its in the new screenshots I just posted up in the OP.

There was an update on magisk to 13 beta but it didn't give me what I needed. I give up on the whole root battle when I can just bypass it! 

People, I'm not saying this will work with every phone. 
I tested it on my s6 edge plus on 7.0 nougat and it worked with no issues. 
This is just a real chance to break away from the whole battle between root and safety net. I will be testing this on the note 8 when it is released and twrp is released for it.


----------



## Zealot1312 (Jun 20, 2017)

Is there a video tutorial about this? Very interested but not very knowledable about this kind of work. Really trying to get this going on my S7


----------



## archie333 (Jun 20, 2017)

So TWRP installs this GPS spoof on my Galaxy J5 2016 but it doesn't appear anywhere on my phone, once I reboot. However if I install this app off Play Store it works fine with PoGo, except of I don't have access to Enable System Mode and Disable Location Service. In other words I can play that way but PoGo keeps moving me back every so often to my real location. Do I miss something? Or it's just a fact it simply may not work for my device? I know I can root with SuperSU, move app to system, get rid of SuperSU, restore with my backup and probably have it work, but would like to avoid rooting again. Any help is highly appreciate. 
SM-J510FN, Android 6.0.1, unrooted after SuperSU root, Safety net passes, PoGo works fine


----------



## reis1996 (Jun 20, 2017)

archie333 said:


> So TWRP installs this GPS spoof on my Galaxy J5 2016 but it doesn't appear anywhere on my phone, once I reboot. However if I install this app off Play Store it works fine with PoGo, except of I don't have access to Enable System Mode and Disable Location Service. In other words I can play that way but PoGo keeps moving me back every so often to my real location. Do I miss something? Or it's just a fact it simply may not work for my device? I know I can root with SuperSU, move app to system, get rid of SuperSU, restore with my backup and probably have it work, but would like to avoid rooting again. Any help is highly appreciate.
> SM-J510FN, Android 6.0.1, unrooted after SuperSU root, Safety net passes, PoGo works fine

Click to collapse



Set location to device only mode


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey i tried this
But After Flashing the file i cant find it in my device?


----------



## ldiomedi (Jun 20, 2017)

As I said, in my custom ROM, ViperOS with magisk v12 this mod works excellent. NO rubber jumping, nothing. May be I'm lucky, but I finally can play after I move on to nougat. Btw Android 7.1.2 here. Latest patch from Google. Here some SS.


----------



## ldiomedi (Jun 20, 2017)

One more missing.. sorry


----------



## archie333 (Jun 20, 2017)

reis1996 said:


> Set location to device only mode

Click to collapse



What do you mean by that? I've got Google Location History turned off and Location Method set to GPS only. Do I miss something? Last time I've played around spoofing and location was 8 months ago,  before PoGo started to block rooted devices. And I've got Blade S6 with 5.1.1 on that time. 
Thanks in advance.
EDIT:
If I restore my phone with backup I've created before system apps have been added, will they remain on my phone or will they be wiped?


----------



## reis1996 (Jun 20, 2017)

archie333 said:


> What do you mean by that? I've got Google Location History turned off and Location Method set to GPS only. Do I miss something? Last time I've played around spoofing and location was 8 months ago, before PoGo started to block rooted devices. And I've got Blade S6 with 5.1.1 on that time.
> Thanks in advance.
> EDIT:
> If I restore my phone with backup I've created before system apps have been added, will they remain on my phone or will they be wiped?

Click to collapse



Wiped


----------



## archie333 (Jun 20, 2017)

reis1996 said:


> Wiped

Click to collapse



Stupid question as backup restores system as well. Thanks for confirmation. 
I've rooted with SUPERSSU, moved the app to system with LINK2SD and done full unroot. Didn't even need to flash boot.img afterwards. Nice one. 
And don't bother to copy this GPS JoyStick via TWRP as I've tried. You'll make it system app but it doesn't have any system permission anyway.


----------



## broken360 (Jun 21, 2017)

will i be able to uninstall it if its a system file? i just have the stock samsung s7 without any root
edit: when i try to install i get this 
"-- Install /sdcard/GPS JoyStick Fake GPS no root mod.zip ...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E: footer is wrong
Update package verification took 0.1 s (result 1).
E: signature verification failed
Finding update package...
opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E: footer is wrong
Update package verification took 0.1 s (result 1).
E: signature verification failed
Successfully verify for dmverrity hash tree
Instalation aborted"


----------



## archie333 (Jun 22, 2017)

broken360 said:


> will i be able to uninstall it if its a system file? i just have the stock samsung s7 without any root

Click to collapse



If you have TWRP, you just mount system folder, then go to advanced settings > file manager, find system/app folder, search for this GPS JoyStick folder, open it, press the blue circle icon in the right bottom of the screen (mark folder) and delete it. Then just reboot. Should work. 
If not, root your phone, download ie. LINK2SD, open it, find GPS JoyStick and make it user app. Then you just unroot, check if you pass saftynet and voila. You can uninstall GPS JoyStick. 
Please correcty me guys if I'm wrong.


----------



## mamas_n (Jun 22, 2017)

I have encountered this problem, when I unroot my device Huawei P9 lite Nougat, I can no longer see the gps joystick, when I root again I can see it. Is there a way to fix that? I followed the instructions to the letter!!


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 22, 2017)

mamas_n said:


> I have encountered this problem, when I unroot my device Huawei P9 lite Nougat, I can no longer see the gps joystick, when I root again I can see it. Is there a way to fix that? I followed the instructions to the letter!!

Click to collapse



Dont flash the file just make the app system app by own

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mamas_n (Jun 22, 2017)

MadMax0067 said:


> Dont flash the file just make the app system app by own
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried both flashing the zip, and also installing by playstore and then make it into system app with system app move. Before trying the second method I made sure to delete the folders in system/app and priload. The problem still persists


----------



## archie333 (Jun 22, 2017)

broken360 said:


> edit: when i try to install i get this
> "-- Install /sdcard/GPS JoyStick Fake GPS no root mod.zip ...
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



I bet you run Android 7 on your S7 and I have no knowledge about it (not like I have much more about 5.x.x or 6.x.x  ). If you don't want to root then how did you flash it? Via recovery? Or with Odin? Do you have TWRP or other recovery? If you have TWRP (the only one I use, don't know about others) you may try to mount system partition such as I've mentioned in previous post. I'm not an expert, quite a newbie actually, but I'm aware if you won't mount system partition, you won't see system folders and files in TWRP's file manager (such as system/app folder). I bet, because of folders being hidden you can't flash anything into it. So try to mount and flash again. 
However, if you want to make sure GPS JoyStick will 100% work, I suggest to 
root (I've used supersu)
install GPS JoyStick Fake GPS Location off Play Store
install Link2SD from Play Store as well
run LINK2SD, find GPS JoyStick, make it system app
Unroot with SuperSU app (the one that shown up after you've rooted)
run saftynet to make sure you pass
enjoy
If your phone won't pass saftynet check after unroot you may try to flash UNSU via recovery. If still nothing you may need to flash boot.img extracted from your firmware. You can restore your backup as well if you previously created one, but it will restore system as well, so GPS JoyStick will be wiped.


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes, I know there are other ways. As stated before

No root needed
Just recovery
Only tested on sprint s6 edge plus running 7.0

Not saying this will work in every device. 

This is an easier method if you down want to go through all the trouble of rooting. 

Flash twrp (Odin method for Samsung) 
Flash zip
Reboot 


That's all I did besides change the settings on the app and updated it through the play store. Worked for me but some users don't know how to root a phone and all that.

Did not need to flash boot image, still have twrp installed with no root. 

This was just another option, a thought and idea.


----------



## Pedro2NR (Jun 22, 2017)

Is there a need to change the location setting to "device only" and select the "mock location app" in developer settings?

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




Dbzfan said:


> Yes, I know there are other ways. As stated before
> 
> No root needed
> Just recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



How about a solution for those of us who don't see the app after flashing the zip with TWRP?


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 22, 2017)

Pedro2NR said:


> Is there a need to change the location setting to "device only" and select the "mock location app" in developer settings?

Click to collapse



Nothing on the device needs to be change after you flash the zip, besides making sure the settings on the app are set to on like in the pictures on the OP.


----------



## Pedro2NR (Jun 22, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> Nothing on the device needs to be change after you flash the zip, besides making sure the settings on the app are set to on like in the pictures on the OP.

Click to collapse



How about a solution for those of us who don't see the app after flashing the zip with TWRP?


----------



## MadMax0067 (Jun 23, 2017)

Pedro2NR said:


> How about a solution for those of us who don't see the app after flashing the zip with TWRP?

Click to collapse



Root device
Make it system app
And then unroot device

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## grotesque02 (Jun 23, 2017)

Don't work in my xiaomi mi4.
The app is undetr priv app, but I can't find the app icon.


----------



## Dbzfan (Jun 23, 2017)

So, priv works for my girls phone not my system method. 
But the priv didn't work for my phone, so it all varies from device to device. 
S6 edge plus: only system/app worked
S7 edge: only system/priv worked

I do love spoofing with no issues or soft bans.


----------



## Zyubi (Jun 24, 2017)

'gps signal not found " issue happening


----------



## Pedro2NR (Jun 27, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> So, priv works for my girls phone not my system method.
> But the priv didn't work for my phone, so it all varies from device to device.
> S6 edge plus: only system/app worked
> S7 edge: only system/priv worked
> ...

Click to collapse



Your saying that your attachment from the 1st post will either send the app to system/priv or system/app. Either or it worked and the app icon showed up?

I want it to work your method. The other method mentioned was to formally root (supersu installed), then send the joy stick app to system app, and finally unroot (using supersu method??)


----------



## Josueden69 (Jun 29, 2017)

Amazing!, it works! Tested in stock rom Lollipop 5.0


----------



## DaSoul (Jun 29, 2017)

OP5 here, twrp, flashed magisk, fake gps route set as system app, disabled fused locations, not a single jump + valid safetynet check. Working perfectly fine.


----------



## NewayMusic (Jun 29, 2017)

*GPS Joystick not appearing*

Hey so I followed every step smoothly, but the app GPS Joystick doesn't appear anywhere after I flashed It with TWRP.
I'm runnin on a 6.0.1 Galaxy S5, no root. Think you can help me please?


----------



## CaptainColon (Jun 29, 2017)

*TWRP Recovery*

Noob question, but how do you add TWRP recovery to your phone without root? Galaxy S7 (Sm-g930t) running Nougat 7.0.


----------



## DaSoul (Jun 30, 2017)

CaptainColon said:


> Noob question, but how do you add TWRP recovery to your phone without root? Galaxy S7 (Sm-g930t) running Nougat 7.0.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s7/development/recovery-official-twrp-herolte-t3333770


----------



## CaptainColon (Jul 1, 2017)

DaSoul said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s7/development/recovery-official-twrp-herolte-t3333770

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my G930T is a Snapdragon model, so I'm unable to use that method as Samsung has yet to unlock bootloaders for T-mobile.


----------



## ReneZeiss (Jul 1, 2017)

Works. I disabled Location in my tablet setting.
It is in the Joystick app. That's the only problem I had. After that it's all fine!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Jul 3, 2017)

Any idea what went wrong, when I have the app present, Safetynet not tripping but GPS Joystick closes as soon as I try to open it? 

Running a Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 phone with Miui 7

Greets

Edit: what's the downside of Safetynet failing but being able to play? I flashed the original boot.img but still get the safetynet error. But I can start PGo normally. Any downsides?


----------



## Dbzfan (Jul 4, 2017)

DaSoul said:


> OP5 here, twrp, flashed magisk, fake gps route set as system app, disabled fused locations, not a single jump + valid safetynet check. Working perfectly fine.

Click to collapse



For alot of people, safety net is detecting magisk. Depending on what system your on.


----------



## Dbzfan (Jul 4, 2017)

CaptainColon said:


> Unfortunately my G930T is a Snapdragon model, so I'm unable to use that method as Samsung has yet to unlock bootloaders for T-mobile.

Click to collapse



If you can get temp root, you can use flashfire and unroot.


----------



## Dbzfan (Jul 4, 2017)

NewayMusic said:


> Hey so I followed every step smoothly, but the app GPS Joystick doesn't appear anywhere after I flashed It with TWRP.
> I'm runnin on a 6.0.1 Galaxy S5, no root. Think you can help me please?

Click to collapse



Try the sys priv zip someone posted on page 2 or 3.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Jul 5, 2017)

Any idea, why the distance tracking for egg hatching is way off? I get about 100-300m for every 1km...


----------



## appman1234 (Jul 6, 2017)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Any idea, why the distance tracking for egg hatching is way off? I get about 100-300m for every 1km...

Click to collapse



Probably you walk too fast.


----------



## Victoria Sparks (Jul 6, 2017)

maybe you could record a video and then do it. i think we could understand it better with that.


----------



## machello169 (Jul 10, 2017)

*FAK YEA! Działa*

I do it! 5 hours work...

Udało mi się skonfigurować fly gps'a na androidzie.
Były bardzo duże problemy.
Postaram się wytłumaczyć jak to zrobić.

1. Pobrać program *,, ODIN '*' na *komuter.*
2. *SuperSU* Pobrać aplikację tylko *!przez komputer!* i wgrać ją na pamięć telefonu;  *! ZOSTAWIĆ TAK JAK JEST NIE WYPAKOWYWAĆ NIC. POPROSTU PRZEKOPIOWAĆ !*
3. Pobrać aplikację* TWRP, Lucky patcher, GPS JoyStick, New GPS! Joystick, na androidzie.*    Oby dwie aplikacje działają, obecnie korzystam z tej drugie*j ,, POLECAM ''.*
4. Z *TWRP *pobrać trzeba pobrać *flasha*. Niestety nie było tam na mój telefon, więc trzeba pobrać z neta na komputer i wgrać na pamięć telefonu. Zobaczcie jak w aplikacji nazywają się owe nazwy i spróbujcie znaleźć.
5. Wgrywamy flasha przez program ODIN. <--- tu poszukajcie instrukcji jak wgrać, trzeba wejść w specjalny tryb telefonu ,, download '' Home, przycisk ściszania, przycisk włączenia.
6. Włączamy telefon *HOME, zwiększ głośność, Przycisk włączenia*.
7. Tam klikamy* install* i szukamy *SUPERSU.*
8. Reboot, w *opcjach SuperSU* włączamy coś tam żeby *spacje, odstępy były czytane*. W ustawieniach będzie.
7. W* lucky patcher* zmieniamy oby *dwa gps'y na aplikacje systemowe.* <--- tu miałem duże kłopoty. Znikały mi potem one po zmianie nie było ich na androidzie. Po długiej walce jakoś się udało prawdopodobnie przez opcje w SuperSU ze spacjami. Dużo razy trzeba rebootować telefon.
8. Gdy pomyślnie przetransportujemy je do systemowych aplikacji i będą one nadal na andku odpalacie i zobaczcie, czy możecie zaznaczyć już te dwie opcje w GPS JoyStick, jeśli tak to jesteście w domu.
9. Włączacie SuperSU, w opcjach dajecie *Unroot.*
10. W* opcjach progr*. Ustawiacie GPS JoyStick, *do sterowania GPS.*
11. Odpalacie apkę, pokemon go i cieszcie się. )

Pamiętajcie musicie też sami dużo przemyśleć. Ja sam się męczyłem 5 godzin by to zrobić. 

You need a: TWRP For Flash, if on TWRP isn't a flash for your phone, you must dowload from PC and save on SD Card. 
Download ODIN on your PC, and install this flash. You need a download mode on androdi; Home, Down, Turn on button.
Download SuperSU from PC, and save on SD Card. Don't unpack !
Go on TWRP Flash; Home, Up, Turn on button, and INSTALL SuperSU.
Turn on a android, install from google play ( store ): 1. GPS JoyStick, 2. New GPS! Joystick 3. Lucky Patcher.
Install all
On SuperSu in options search a option with space, and mark it.
On Lucky patcher take GPS's on system app.
Turn on GPS JoyStick, if you can mark 2 more options ( you need this ) You're at home.
Go on SuperSu, and in options sclick UNROOT.
Turn on GPS JoyStick, turn on pokemon go, and play . )


----------



## GordanCrain (Jul 11, 2017)

ReneZeiss said:


> Works. I disabled Location in my tablet setting.
> It is in the Joystick app. That's the only problem I had. After that it's all fine!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.

Click to collapse



yep. I disabled Location in my tablet setting. It works.
Thanks for your sharing. I could manage it on Sony XA


----------



## alexpower (Jul 11, 2017)

Why not use magisk module app systemizer and make fakejps systemless as system.
Works great, no dealing with updates from playstore with fakejps.

Why so uncomfortable, if it goes so simply

Gesendet von meinem HTC U11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grotesque02 (Jul 11, 2017)

Oneplus one with cm 13, flash can't show me the app, and the "normal install" give me error.
Why?


----------



## Rush94 (Jul 18, 2017)

How to install this mod and work it without unlocking bootloader or rooting  a Samsung  device , this works like a charm in my rooted moto any way to make it work without flashing  ?


----------



## Pedro2NR (Jul 20, 2017)

Rush94 said:


> How to install this mod and work it without unlocking bootloader or rooting  a Samsung  device , this works like a charm in my rooted moto any way to make it work without flashing  ?

Click to collapse



Which Samsung device?
I had to root my Tab S (Super SU) and install the apk file of GPS Joystick. Once in stalled, I used root browser and created a Folder "GPSJoystick" under System/Privapp (depending on device) and used permissions as rwxr-xr-x.
I then moved the apk file I downloaded or you can use an app extractor and moved the apk file under the new folder. I renamed the apk file to gpsjoystick.apk (I'm not sure if this is required) and changed the permissions of the apk to  rw-r-r.

Once that is completed, I restarted the device and then opened the GPS Joystick app. I wanted to make sure I can toggle on & off the system app option under settings. Once I could do that, I then started to remove my root bowser root permissions under supersu and removed root under settings. I selected yes on factory image option and no on the custom recovery removal option. 

Rebooted, check for safetynet using app, checked GPS Joystick to make sure I can toggle on & off the system app and I was done.


----------



## Rush94 (Jul 20, 2017)

Pedro2NR said:


> Which Samsung device?
> I had to root my Tab S (Super SU) and install the apk file of GPS Joystick. Once in stalled, I used root browser and created a Folder "GPSJoystick" under System/Privapp (depending on device) and used permissions as rwxr-xr-x.
> I then moved the apk file I downloaded or you can use an app extractor and moved the apk file under the new folder. I renamed the apk file to gpsjoystick.apk (I'm not sure if this is required) and changed the permissions of the apk to rw-r-r.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need custom  recovery to flash super su right ?


----------



## Pedro2NR (Jul 20, 2017)

Rush94 said:


> You need custom recovery to flash super su right ?

Click to collapse



No, you can use Odin and run autoroot from chainfire if your device is compatible


----------



## Rush94 (Jul 20, 2017)

Pedro2NR said:


> No, you can use Odin and run autoroot from chainfire if your device is compatible

Click to collapse



Mine is s3 neo is it compatible  ?


----------



## Pedro2NR (Jul 20, 2017)

Rush94 said:


> Mine is s3 neo is it compatible  ?

Click to collapse



It depends on the model number but based on chainfire's site, it should work.

Visit https://autoroot.chainfire.eu/#odin and check your model number.
There are tons of videos out there how to root using odin.
The key thing to remember is successfully installing the Samsung device drivers. so Odin can detect your device.
GL


----------



## Kevin_Paul06 (Jul 23, 2017)

This one works. I have a Zenfone 2 laser 550kl with Lineage OS 14.1 20170722. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dbzfan (Jul 24, 2017)

Version 2 is up


----------



## appman1234 (Jul 25, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> Version 2 is up

Click to collapse



The link in OP is not working. Thanks!


----------



## tofucc (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks. This works on my ancient samsung note 3 with android 5.0.


----------



## saints5354 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> So, I've been toying around with this idea of getting a spoofing app into the system files without root and I finally did it!
> 
> Flash v2
> Update in playstore
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, its works...


----------



## Jack89ita (Jul 26, 2017)

*Noob question*

Hi guys,
can someone give me a step by step guide to follow this guide? 
expecially these line: 
"This method requires TWRP recovery
Once install check to see if you are tripping safetynet (playstore checkers)
If so, just keep your stock recovery handly to flash in odin.
If not, well then you don't have to worried about changing back to stock (means you can flash this and other mods without tripping safetynet, such as bootanimations)"
i'm quite noob but i would like to play with pokemon go joystick.
Thank you very much!

Edit:
When i try to download mode and install twrp it keeps failing and not working.
I got a samsung s6 edge android 7 latest patch
Thank you again


----------



## jdhelman (Jul 26, 2017)

It doesn't work on Android O DP3 and DP4...


----------



## mosquito0031 (Jul 27, 2017)

i have try this once and program doesn't appear anywere but i try it today again with v2.
and voila, its appear on my phone. 
But i have a problem now. when i enable "disable location"; pokemon go doesnt start (sometimes phone will restart). but when i dont enable the option then pokemon go will start and can move with fake gps compass.
When i play game without enable "disable location" option; gps jump to real location too much.

What would the problem? Why pokemon go doesn't start when i enable the option?

İ use xiaomi mi note 2 with miui 8.2 (android 6.0.1 with security update)

(sorry for my english)


----------



## iDarken (Jul 28, 2017)

Don't work on Asus Zenfone Selfie Z00UD with Lineage OS 14.1, the app still detect the root after i unroot the phone with su removal... anyone can help me?


----------



## Kevin_Paul06 (Jul 30, 2017)

How to disable it now after the update? I cant use real time location now.


----------



## ThanksMan (Jul 30, 2017)

As my name suggests, thanks finally got it working after days of trying


----------



## ewmcelfresh (Aug 1, 2017)

*6.0.1 Marshmallow?*

Is this possible on 6.0.1 Marshmallow? I've been struggling to do this and keep my device unrooted. I just spent 3 days attempting to repair from a botched root attempt.


----------



## Mamayahuasca (Aug 2, 2017)

Could somebody send me working link to the version 2?
No longer needed. Version 1 works also and it's great. Thanks!


----------



## Mamayahuasca (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm little bit worried because the application is randomly setting my home location for a while 
I've set the AGPS option. What more can I do?


----------



## mackann (Aug 5, 2017)

Have it on my samsung s8 no root, app works but pokemon go detects something is wrong and says: Failed detect location


----------



## SquaredDev (Aug 6, 2017)

I got excited, but then i read further and realized i needed TWRP and I am on a verizon pixel with a locked bootloader


----------



## mrceli (Aug 6, 2017)

its pretty hard indeed to spoof in nougat, tried moving to sytem, played some settings within, pogo refused saying fail to detect n no gps even the worst the phone rejected to boot, had to reset many times. giving up in nouget with april sec update. ?


----------



## Mischu1989 (Aug 7, 2017)

*GPS signal not found*

Maybe someone can help me. I have my S5 with LineageOS on it. 

Flashed the version 1 with newest TWRP.
App is installed as a system app. 
Rebooted.
configured the GPS Joystick. 
My normal GPS is on device only. 
Hide Pokemon with Magisk without problem.
Safenet checker and Magisk both passed every test.
When i start Pokemon go I get "GPS singal not found"

Any suggestions? ;(

Thanks!


----------



## ronak123456 (Aug 7, 2017)

I am using Moto x Play and using Pure Nexus 7.1.2 rom.  I have installed magisk and my safety net has passed. i also flashed the zip file and i got an error as failed to detect location. any fix?


----------



## appman1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Mischu1989 said:


> Maybe someone can help me. I have my S5 with LineageOS on it.
> 
> Flashed the version 1 with newest TWRP.
> App is installed as a system app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure "Enable System Mode" turned ON and NO Mock Location App selected in Developer Options.


----------



## kemathon (Aug 8, 2017)

V2 download link is not working. Can anyone here share V2 again?


----------



## MusicHeat (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes please


----------



## Radenz (Aug 9, 2017)

v2 link not working, tried flashing v1 and app never made it to my phone


----------



## Pedro2NR (Aug 9, 2017)

Mischu1989 said:


> Maybe someone can help me. I have my S5 with LineageOS on it.
> 
> Flashed the version 1 with newest TWRP.
> App is installed as a system app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Set GPS to normal. The system app method overrides the GPS.

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------




mrceli said:


> its pretty hard indeed to spoof in nougat, tried moving to sytem, played some settings within, pogo refused saying fail to detect n no gps even the worst the phone rejected to boot, had to reset many times. giving up in nouget with april sec update.

Click to collapse



Please share how you made app as system. Can you check/uncheck system app option in settings?


----------



## J38U5 (Aug 9, 2017)

For those of you unable to see GPS Joystick after unrooting, you need to fix the group permissions with a root-enabled file manager app, like ES File Explorer:
While rooted(before unrooting)
Navigate to /system/app/GPS Joystick... OR /system/priv-app/GPS Joystick... 
Select the .apk file,
Go to details/properties, and amend the EXECUTE permission for all groups to enabled. 
Reboot. 
Should be good to go as a system app that user-level can execute, once you've unrooted via whatever procedure is necessary for your device and root method


----------



## Devilix (Aug 14, 2017)

kemathon said:


> V2 download link is not working. Can anyone here share V2 again?

Click to collapse



This is the exact link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6m2oQCCS-14N3pXbDRIeVY1QmM/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Dbzfan (Aug 14, 2017)

Link fixed in op


----------



## Radenz (Aug 14, 2017)

I managed to get gps joystick in another workaround but is there a possibility to not trigged safetynet with it? your method will trigger it too if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Dbzfan (Aug 14, 2017)

Radenz said:


> I managed to get gps joystick in another workaround but is there a possibility to not trigged safetynet with it? your method will trigger it too if I'm not mistaken

Click to collapse



I'm not triggered, and did this method.

Add 3 pokemaps to op


----------



## schena (Aug 16, 2017)

I installed it with a TWRP, but when I enter the application it gives me the error ("google play services has stopped") when I open the routes and the map, it closes google play services. How can I solve this?
LG k10 k430TV - Android 6.0 - Security Level - 2016-12-01 - Stock ROM


----------



## Dbzfan (Aug 17, 2017)

schena said:


> I installed it with a TWRP, but when I enter the application it gives me the error ("google play services has stopped") when I open the routes and the map, it closes google play services. How can I solve this?
> LG k10 k430TV - Android 6.0 - Security Level - 2016-12-01 - Stock ROM

Click to collapse



Did you update it through the play store?


----------



## schena (Aug 17, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> Did you update it through the play store?

Click to collapse



i try with update and without update, same error


----------



## Dbzfan (Aug 17, 2017)

schena said:


> i try with update and without update, same error

Click to collapse



Should made a backup first


----------



## jabu (Aug 17, 2017)

I have tried every way suggested, but I can't access the switches for Enable System Mode and Disable Location Service. They are greyed out. I've tried moving the apk via root ES manager, tried a couple different apps for making user apps system, tried moving apk via root terminal, and I have flashed a few different versions of the zip in TWRP.
Running the latest on Nexus 5x.


----------



## unklug84 (Aug 21, 2017)

Same problem here!


----------



## Rolla1989 (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone know about AR game gun?


----------



## Pauloxzak (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi,
I'm getting error 255 when flashing V2 through TWRP. Any ideas why?


----------



## edimonoarfa (Aug 23, 2017)

This morning I got big black message on my official Pokemon go app. It said that I am using 3rd party or someone else is using my account.

Can this message cause by this Pokemon joystick?


----------



## PhilMatt91 (Aug 23, 2017)

*Message about 3rd party apps*



edimonoarfa said:


> This morning I got big black message on my official Pokemon go app. It said that I am using 3rd party or someone else is using my account.
> 
> Can this message cause by this Pokemon joystick?

Click to collapse



I got this message too. Just a few moments ago. I'm using this joystick since August, 3. It continues to work but every time I open the Pokemon Go app, I'm still receiving this message. I'm afraid to be banned.


----------



## thomas999 (Aug 23, 2017)

PhilMatt91 said:


> I got this message too. Just a few moments ago. I'm using this joystick since August, 3. It continues to work but every time I open the Pokemon Go app, I'm still receiving this message. I'm afraid to be banned.

Click to collapse



Same here. Opened twice today, both times got the warning.


----------



## jabu (Aug 23, 2017)

edimonoarfa said:


> This morning I got big black message on my official Pokemon go app. It said that I am using 3rd party or someone else is using my account.
> 
> Can this message cause by this Pokemon joystick?

Click to collapse



Did you try running the game without the joystick running? I am able to play with a different joystick and get no such screen today.


----------



## titan32 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks  for sharing i like it )


----------



## Mamayahuasca (Aug 23, 2017)

thomas999 said:


> Same here. Opened twice today, both times got the warning.

Click to collapse



I get the warning also. It seems your great Joystick is now detectable . Niantic could have also detected my just one log-in into IV GO app about a month ago? I don't think so 
As far as I know we are going to receive this message successively throughout about a month period. I hope I'll be able to catch Mewtwo using the joystick, then I can stop using it for now :crying:


----------



## Pauloxzak (Aug 23, 2017)

jabu said:


> Did you try running the game without the joystick running? I am able to play with a different joystick and get no such screen today.

Click to collapse



Which other joystick are you using? You made it Sys-App too?


----------



## alexpower (Aug 23, 2017)

The red warning will stay about 7 days if appears once

Anyway of cheating or not.

If app version 0.71 still detects GPS spoofing during showing red warning the next few days you will hard ban

Gesendet von meinem HTC U11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mamayahuasca (Aug 23, 2017)

Pauloxzak said:


> Which other joystick are you using? You made it Sys-App too?

Click to collapse



Hmm, it may be a good idea. Obviously I'm using GPS Joystick from this thread but I have also another application which I don't even use anymore - "Pokemon Go Joystick2". 
How to determine if application is installed as a system/user app? Does application automatically get 'system app' status If I had installed it by TWRP from .zip file?


----------



## jabu (Aug 24, 2017)

Pauloxzak said:


> Which other joystick are you using? You made it Sys-App too?

Click to collapse



I gave up on running as system app. I flashed back to February security update.

I also don't have access to the new poke update yet, so my screen might be coming.


----------



## edimonoarfa (Aug 24, 2017)

jabu said:


> Did you try running the game without the joystick running? I am able to play with a different joystick and get no such screen today.

Click to collapse



No, because I'm "traveling" far away now.
But I tried to log in to PokemonGo with a new account (still with Joystick running), there was no warning message from PokemonGo. Now I'm level 16 and still run safely.

I think the warning showed up yesterday mostly because my behaviour. I often walked at 150 kph, and moving to another country, from US, Singapore and England in 1 day each movement. So i think better to behave with this new account.


----------



## jabu (Aug 24, 2017)

edimonoarfa said:


> No, because I'm "traveling" far away now.
> But I tried to log in to PokemonGo with a new account (still with Joystick running), there was no warning message from PokemonGo. Now I'm level 16 and still run safely.
> 
> I think the warning showed up yesterday mostly because my behaviour. I often walked at 150 kph, and moving to another country, from US, Singapore and England in 1 day each movement. So i think better to behave with this new account.

Click to collapse



This to me says it's not looking for the app, but looking at location patterns. Probably best to avoid continent hopping for a while.


----------



## PedroDexplorer (Aug 30, 2017)

Can someone help me the app runs fine but every time I use the joystick to move around my character will walk to that direction but after a few seconds it will run back to my original location.


----------



## Pedro2NR (Aug 30, 2017)

codebreaker_02 said:


> Can someone help me the app runs fine but every time I use the joystick to move around my character will walk to that direction but after a few seconds it will run back to my original location.

Click to collapse



Do you have the app set as a system app?
If so, enable the disable location service option in settings.


----------



## driger8642 (Sep 8, 2017)

So, I've spent the last 2 days trying to do different things to be able to spoof location on my S6 edge (not risking my S8 lol). Haven't tried this yet....

My question is, once i do the whole twrp and flashing the file, won't flashing stock firmware using odin bring it back to *fresh install*, not talking about personal files being wiped out but like it would reinstall the system files and such. Sorry if it doesn't make sense.

Reason I'm asking is because I tried to root my S6 and move *fly GPS* to  system apps using es explorer, when I tried to unroot using *SuperSU* my phone would get stuck in a bootloop *wiping cache don't help*. So generally I would unroot by flashing the updated firmware using odin. Doing so removes *fly GPS* completely, system apps and otherwise.

So something similar would happen if I do this? Will the file I flash using TWRP disappear once I flash the latest firmware due to safety net.


----------



## vanderville (Sep 8, 2017)

driger8642 said:


> So, I've spent the last 2 days trying to do different things to be able to spoof location on my S6 edge (not risking my S8 lol). Haven't tried this yet....
> 
> My question is, once i do the whole twrp and flashing the file, won't flashing stock firmware using odin bring it back to *fresh install*, not talking about personal files being wiped out but like it would reinstall the system files and such. Sorry if it doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you flash a stock firmware  via Odin you will lose all root privileges
And I think you should also lose fear of risking your S8, if something goes wrong you can reflash firmware using Odin or you can previously make a backup if you still got TWRP


----------



## driger8642 (Sep 8, 2017)

vanderville said:


> If you flash a stock firmware  via Odin you will lose all root privileges
> And I think you should also lose fear of risking your S8, if something goes wrong you can reflash firmware using Odin or you can previously make a backup if you still got TWRP

Click to collapse



So for this to work, I really shouldn't have to flash the stock firmware right?


----------



## vanderville (Sep 9, 2017)

driger8642 said:


> So for this to work, I really shouldn't have to flash the stock firmware right?

Click to collapse



I got supernova nougat rom for galaxy J7 exynos and everything is working flawlessly plus magisk manager 14.0


----------



## Sabarish101 (Sep 11, 2017)

How can we stop rubber band effect of "mock GPS with joystick" app.

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

How to stop rubber band effect.
I am getting once in every 5 min play.


----------



## Dbzfan (Sep 11, 2017)

Sabarish101 said:


> How can we stop rubber band effect of "mock GPS with joystick" app.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be using mock location at all. 
This takes over your GPS completely. 
Just set the settings in OP
And reboot 

Screen shots will show you what to turn on.


----------



## Dbzfan (Sep 11, 2017)

GPS joystick settings:
Turn on the following:
Enable Indirect Mocking
Enable System Mode


----------



## Sabarish101 (Sep 12, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> GPS joystick settings:
> Turn on the following:
> Enable Indirect Mocking
> Enable System Mode

Click to collapse



Thanks got it. 
I just downgraded  my android and using mock GPS app for PoGO. Everything is perfect except location change.. 
I will try your method also..


----------



## Dbzfan (Sep 15, 2017)

Sabarish101 said:


> Thanks got it.
> I just downgraded  my android and using mock GPS app for PoGO. Everything is perfect except location change..
> I will try your method also..

Click to collapse



Allow mock will just get you soft ban alot


----------



## Sabarish101 (Sep 15, 2017)

Your way is working nice until yesterday night.
My phone gave "Play services stopped" error last night from then when i open any other apps which related to play services they are stopping immediately. similarly when i tried to open PoGo it stopped so i reset my phone and follow same steps but when i giving access to email in PoGo then my phone going to reboot immediately.
what to do?


----------



## Pedro2NR (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone else getting red warnings? It appears Android users are affected some how.


----------



## Ascertion (Sep 19, 2017)

Pedro2NR said:


> Anyone else getting red warnings? It appears Android users are affected some how.

Click to collapse



I got it, but I think it's because I had an IV checker app.  I believe they'd instantly ban you if you were caught spoofing.


----------



## Pedro2NR (Sep 19, 2017)

I got it too but it went away and came back. No IV checker apps here. Google Play Protect was a suspect of the warning but it is something else. Also, I have app permission set to location only.


----------



## killbadman (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello Dbzfan,

What's the different between version 1 and version 2?
Which one should I flash?

Now my phone often show "Google Play Services has stopped", I don't know if it's related with the app.

Thanks.


----------



## abbasrizvi918 (Sep 20, 2017)

*GO*

Well that surely would prove itself good.


----------



## vooks (Sep 26, 2017)

Works perfectly on my S7 Edge, already rooted and running on 7.0

But it's full of adware


----------



## Januh (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey guys i would like to know how to remove this gps from the system? Can someone?


----------



## lameme (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm 100% sure that disabling location service will cause you warning. I've used this app before, made it system app and turned on disable location service. After a few weeks both my Pokemon Go accounts got the warning. 1 account i only use to fly around my city, I rarely play on it, the other one gets to fly to different countries.
And after 2 weeks the warning was gone, but few days later it came back for 2 weeks again, during this time I was still using this method to fly.
So later I stopped for good and tried other ways to spoof. When there was a spoofing flagging around, lots of my friends got the warning but I didn't.


----------



## mildi2000 (Oct 3, 2017)

lameme said:


> I'm 100% sure that disabling location service will cause you warning. I've used this app before, made it system app and turned on disable location service. After a few weeks both my Pokemon Go accounts got the warning. 1 account i only use to fly around my city, I rarely play on it, the other one gets to fly to different countries.
> And after 2 weeks the warning was gone, but few days later it came back for 2 weeks again, during this time I was still using this method to fly.
> So later I stopped for good and tried other ways to spoof. When there was a spoofing flagging around, lots of my friends got the warning but I didn't.

Click to collapse



Can you explain what you exactly did to spoof without disabling location services? What is about rubberbanding?


----------



## lameme (Oct 3, 2017)

mildi2000 said:


> Can you explain what you exactly did to spoof without disabling location services? What is about rubberbanding?

Click to collapse



I tried many apps and there is always rubberbanding. The most reliable is NewGPS! Joystick. It can be set as system app to avoid setting mock location.
I use its default settings and get rubberband every 1 or 2 minutes. It has a toggle to turn off FusedLocationService which is the same as disabling location service. It gets rid of rubberbanding completely though, I suggest you not turning it off.


----------



## ajdroid270 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi! I did exactly what the instructions told and it worked, however with a minor problem. I can't participate in raids. Just to be clear, I'm using Resurrection Remix 7.1.2. is it just me or everybody's facing this problem? Any fix?


----------



## JamSecret (Oct 8, 2017)

*Bootloop*

Fresh new installed phone, i tried flash TWRP onto my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge with Odin, works.
I'm a little noob here, am i supposed to put the Joystick ZIP file onto the phone, then install it through TWRP Recovery and reboot?
Because right after installing the Joystick and rebooting like normal, it get stucks in bootlop. I tried like 2-3 times, still the same result. Android 7.0
Phone is not rooted


----------



## Jamesjjl (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a Verizon pixel with Oreo installed, my boot loader was unlocked once but is locked again, any point in attempting this process with a locked bootloader?


----------



## JamSecret (Oct 16, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge*



JamSecret said:


> Fresh new installed phone, i tried flash TWRP onto my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge with Odin, works.
> I'm a little noob here, am i supposed to put the Joystick ZIP file onto the phone, then install it through TWRP Recovery and reboot?
> Because right after installing the Joystick and rebooting like normal, it get stucks in bootlop. I tried like 2-3 times, still the same result. Android 7.0
> Phone is not rooted

Click to collapse



Fixed this, by a simple patch. Seems like on the S6 Edge, you will get bootloop no matter what if you don't patch the DM-Verity.
Took me days to find this out lol

I started this by fresh re-installing my phone to make sure i won't stumble upon problems.

TWRP Flash with odin.
Boot into TWRP and *!MUST!* flash the DM-Verity ZIP patcher, otherwise the phone will Bootloop no matter what (which was my problem)
Flash the GPS joystick aswell while you are at it, and reboot the phone again like normal. Boom everything is set!


----------



## windwaver (Oct 17, 2017)

Anybody knows how to save and export/import bookmarks? It's just a hassle changing cellphones and ROM.


----------



## windwaver (Oct 18, 2017)

windwaver said:


> Anybody knows how to save and export/import bookmarks? It's just a hassle changing cellphones and ROM.

Click to collapse



Favorites in this case, anybody has luck with export/import favorites?


----------



## thomas999 (Oct 19, 2017)

I got a forced update, now Pokemon Go is at 0.79.3 .

I get the following message when I enter Pokemon Go.



> We have detected software that can interfere with the operation of Pokémon GO on your device. This includes applications that falsify your location. Using unauthorized software that directly impacts Pokémon GO is a violation of Niantic’s Terms of Service and can result in the loss of your account. You will need to uninstall any such applications in order to continue gameplay.

Click to collapse



Is there any workaround ?


----------



## darkprop (Oct 19, 2017)

thomas999 said:


> I got a forced update, now Pokemon Go is at 0.79.3 .
> 
> I get the following message when I enter Pokemon Go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't enter to pogo, how to hide the app?


----------



## ajdroid270 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have a one plus 5. I tried doing everything exactly and the app doesn't show on my phone even though the flashing process was reported successful. Please help.


----------



## djb77 (Oct 24, 2017)

*WARNING !!*

Pokemon Go can now detect GPS JoyStick and is now giving warnings about its use.
So, for now on, I recommend you all stop using it.

The first screenshot was the first warning I got, the second screenshot will always now appear every time i boot the game.

I can confirm that The App Ninjas (devs for GPS JoyStick) are working on a solution now. I'm speaking to one of their devs about it.

I have been sort of able to reproduce the GPS JoyStick APK by modding a few things (smali paths, package name, icon etc) and it seems to be doing OK. Google Maps has been broken in the process, but according to the GPS JoyStick devs that is something to be expected after the mods.

*BEFORE ANYBODY ASKS, NO I AM NOT SHARING THIS APK BECAUSE I DON'T WANT THE RISK OF IT BEING DETECTED*
The way the GPS JoyStick devs will hopefully do this is to create a unique name for each device, where I still have one hard set.

When there's any more updates, like a new release etc, I'll keep you all posted. There's a good chance they might remove it from the Google Play Store as well.


----------



## edimonoarfa (Oct 25, 2017)

djb77 said:


> WARNING !!
> 
> Pokemon Go can now detect GPS JoyStick and is now giving warnings about its use.
> So, for now on, I recommend you all stop using it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do i need to uninstall the app? (How should i do it?) Or is stop using the app enough to play safe?

Thx


----------



## djb77 (Oct 25, 2017)

edimonoarfa said:


> Do i need to uninstall the app? (How should i do it?) Or is stop using the app enough to play safe?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



Yes you will need to uninstall it, not just diable it or hide it. Completely uninstall it.
Use Titanium Backup or another program with root access which can delete it for you


----------



## edimonoarfa (Oct 25, 2017)

djb77 said:


> Yes you will need to uninstall it, not just diable it or hide it. Completely uninstall it.
> Use Titanium Backup or another program with root access which can delete it for you

Click to collapse



Thank you.

How do you think the way niantic detected the app?
Is it from the app's name or else?


----------



## vanderville (Oct 26, 2017)

What about magisk root? Should we uninstall it too?

Thanks in advance, I can't see rare pokemon anymore  is there a solution?


----------



## djb77 (Oct 26, 2017)

vanderville said:


> What about magisk root? Should we uninstall it too?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I can't see rare pokemon anymore  is there a solution?

Click to collapse



Magisk is fine, can't help you with rares, maybe you're in the wrong location


----------



## mildi2000 (Oct 26, 2017)

vanderville said:


> What about magisk root? Should we uninstall it too?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I can't see rare pokemon anymore  is there a solution?

Click to collapse



You are probably shadowbanned. Play legit until you see rares again


----------



## vanderville (Oct 26, 2017)

mildi2000 said:


> You are probably shadowbanned. Play legit until you see rares again

Click to collapse



Yes I am shadowban I hope this ends soon


----------



## thomas999 (Oct 26, 2017)

Found this video, not sure if it works.


----------



## thomas999 (Oct 27, 2017)

djb77 said:


> Yes you will need to uninstall it, not just diable it or hide it. Completely uninstall it.
> Use Titanium Backup or another program with root access which can delete it for you

Click to collapse



I rooted my phone but Titanium Backup says it cannot locate apk to uninstall the app. I tried Debloater on my laptop with the phone connected (in USB debugging mode) too, but GPS Joystick doesn't show up.


----------



## DarkWolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Dbzfan said:


> So, I've been toying around with this idea of getting a spoofing app into the system files without root and I finally did it!
> 
> Do not set as mock app, if it works you just need the settings below for GPS joystick. If you enabled mock app as GPS joystick you will rubberband (jump location).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



greatly working app, 
Regards


----------



## vanderville (Oct 27, 2017)

nirav1996 said:


> greatly working app,
> Regards

Click to collapse



Are you serious? Lol


----------



## DarkWolf (Oct 27, 2017)

vanderville said:


> Are you serious? Lol

Click to collapse



lol just a way to promote


----------



## vanderville (Oct 28, 2017)

nirav1996 said:


> lol just a way to promote

Click to collapse



Haven't you read that this method isn't safe anymore, is causing shadowban for some users


----------



## DarkWolf (Oct 28, 2017)

vanderville said:


> Haven't you read that this method isn't safe anymore, is causing shadowban for some users

Click to collapse



*oh yeah, I did!!! 
Don't Worry, No one's gonna take it serious*​


----------



## 0x48piraj (Oct 31, 2017)

How did you did it !! ????


----------



## vanderville (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm not shadowban anymore but still getting the black message, what should I do?


----------



## Perder (Nov 12, 2017)

I also got this black message.
Anything i can do?


----------



## vanderville (Nov 12, 2017)

Perder said:


> I also got this black message.
> Anything i can do?

Click to collapse



Just keep playing fair and square and eventually the message will disappear, I got no message anymore, after I stopped being shadowbanned the message still appeared like 5 more days or 7.


----------



## soraxd (Nov 14, 2017)

is this still being developed? anyone reach out to the dev?


----------



## thomas999 (Nov 26, 2017)

Can the dev update this with a privacy mode cloned app for Oreo ?
Thanks.


----------



## vooks (Dec 12, 2017)

How do you uninstall it?


----------



## X_Zinosuche (Dec 13, 2017)

*[FIXED] Pokemon Go joystick*



thomas999 said:


> Found this video, not sure if it works.

Click to collapse



Try this step cz i'am fully worked with this method!!!
Magisk v.14 (installed)
1.busybox
2.lucky patcher
3.gps joystick (cloning version)

Just install gps joystick (cloning version) to the system with lucky patcher reboot n done..


----------



## shanto jack (Dec 14, 2017)

*responce slowly using fake gps joystick*

responce slowly when use facebook chat head and joystick at same time but in mock location there are no problem


----------



## dab wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

*PoGo joystick*

Stilll hacking pogo smh the game is broken.


----------



## Mathewssam880 (Dec 26, 2017)

So... i attempted to uninstall the app, and now it's left a bar at the top of my phone, and leaves a line where I drag my finger, I was wondering how to get rid of that...


----------



## monteluno (Dec 28, 2017)

Guys can someone please post a new zip file with the modified cloned version of the app so I can flash it to my phone? I'd appreciate it a lot! =)


----------



## bichoudandy (Jan 3, 2018)

its doest work ;(

i am trying to uninstall thru apps / titanium / force uninstaller but not work..

get banned in POGO , black background with red letter..

how do we uninstall the apps??


----------



## Dbzfan (Jan 5, 2018)

Twrp
Filemaker zip 
Navigate to system/apps 
Delete apk

I don't play go anymore, so maybe try updating the app in the play store.


----------



## dushtano (Jan 7, 2018)

Dbzfan said:


> Twrp
> Filemaker zip
> Navigate to system/apps
> Delete apk
> ...

Click to collapse



hi bro...

can u teach me how to make flashable zip to install via twrp?..i wanna use this method but for another gps app


----------



## Dbzfan (Jan 11, 2018)

Flashable file manager:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646108

Update:
I modified the package name for joystick and pokemon go didn't detect it. I'm guessing they have a list of package names or detect for names like joy stick, GPS, etc. 
Problem I'm having is that when I rebuild the app it will error when you try to set your location.

Right now the only non root method is using Fly GPS or fake GPS pro (recommended) on Android 6.0.1.

Now if someone knows how to change the apk

Just Google 
GPS joystick 
Copy playstore link
Google play store to apk
Click first link 
Paste and download 

I used apk editor pro from the play store 

App works fine besides connecting to maps GPS to choose location. Might be a permission issue from changing the package name or changing all the info containing the original package name.


----------



## Dbzfan (Jan 11, 2018)

Dbzfan said:


> Flashable file manager:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646108
> 
> Update:
> ...

Click to collapse



Just unzip
Replace apk file
Zip

Pointless unless you have another GPS that works with a system (root) setup like GPS joystick. 
Personally Im using a Samsung tab every once 6.0.1 with fake GPS pro auto walking in New York or Singapore. 

I have a note 8 but no twrp.


----------



## Dbzfan (Jan 11, 2018)

dushtano said:


> hi bro...
> 
> can u teach me how to make flashable zip to install via twrp?..i wanna use this method but for another gps app

Click to collapse



Unzip
Delete apk
Put your apk
Zip
Flash

No point if the app your using does not have system (root) settings. 

Might work with a root GPS app since it will be in the system.


----------



## Rush94 (Jan 13, 2018)

Is there any way i cam use joystick hack without even unlocking the bootloader ? Or even without root


----------



## Dbzfan (Jan 16, 2018)

Only if your on 6.0.1.
Anything higher you you need some kinda of hidden root. 
(magisk but you need an unlocked bootloader)

Like I said I'm using a old tab e

My phone is a Note 8 and all note 8s in the US are locked with no oem option. 
I've rooted my phone and used flash fire but you can't unroot with Odin back to stock. 
I don't care about root so much any more since I can patch my hotspot and there's themes now.

Pick up a old phone or tablet on 6.0.1 and use fake GPS pro (recommend) or fly gps

I don't get soft ban or anything 
I jump home once in a blue moon but doesn't effect gyms,  stop or catching pokemon like non root used to.

Good settings for order phones to help with any go lag if you have any

This worked for me for any lag or blue screen flashing
Unlock developer options
Turn off all windows animations scales
Force GPU rendering
Turn on 4x msaa
Turn off hardware overlays


----------



## Wisiwyg (Jan 17, 2018)

Dbzfan said:


> Pick up a old phone or tablet on 6.0.1 and use fake GPS pro (recommend) or fly gps

Click to collapse



When you say fly gps, which one do you mean? Theres about a dozen...


----------



## mhkonline (Jan 21, 2018)

*How to uninstall*



Dbzfan said:


> So, I've been toying around with this idea of getting a spoofing app into the system files without root and I finally did it!
> 
> Do not set as mock app, if it works you just need the settings below for GPS joystick. If you enabled mock app as GPS joystick you will rubberband (jump location).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dbzfan (Jan 28, 2018)

Wisiwyg said:


> When you say fly gps, which one do you mean? Theres about a dozen...

Click to collapse



Which ever one that pokemon go doesn't detect. 
I don't use fly gps
I use fake GPS pro



mhkonline said:


> Dbzfan said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've been toying around with this idea of getting a spoofing app into the system files without root and I finally did it!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Dbzfan (Jan 28, 2018)

Everyone this method does not work anymore!

Only way to spoof
Hidden root
Or
Android 6.0.1 using allowed mock
Best apps 
Fake GPS pro or fly GPS 

Unless this app updates and bypasses pokemon go, the zip is pointless. 

Note if they do update and it works, I'll upload the updated zip.


----------



## matt1515 (Feb 24, 2018)

Dbzfan said:


> Everyone this method does not work anymore!
> 
> Only way to spoof
> Hidden root
> ...

Click to collapse



What is best root app for moving around now? I used to use one through xposed but doesn't work anymore


----------



## jprelvas (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi,
before all the rest, sorry for my poor english, i'm from Portugal.
i've sucessfully acomplished to run fake gps joystick with pokemon go in a rooted (Magisk) asus zenpad z300. i live in a small town in the country some miles away from a big city and i don't have any nearby pokestop or gymn, so advancing in this game is a kind of painfull. 
started with flashing twrp recovery with sp flash tool and then rooted with magisk, not changing system partition data and bypassing safetynet tests.
then instaled appsystemizer magisk module and run fake gps from it as an system app, allowing acess to all settings from this app.
the app runs ok with pogo, i'm able to set my location and to use joystick to move but after 5 or 10 minutes i'm getting small jumps of a dozen meters or my character starts running as mad from a side to another. 
my question is: from the advanced settings of this app (update interval, etc) is it possible to tune up some settings to avoid this?


----------



## djb77 (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's what I do to run Pokemon Go these days, flawlessly:

- Go to the location settings on your phone, make sure make sure WiFi and Bluetooth scanning for improved accuracy is turned off

- Install Magisk 16.0

- Install GPS Joystick
-- Generate a copy so it doesn't use the original GPS Joystick
-- Move the app to /system
-- Restart phone

- Install Pokemon Go

- Install GoIV

However, there is one more trick, this is probably the most important part to hold your spoofing location properly.

I'm sure you've all heard about the theory of "wrapping your head in tin foil to prevent the government reading your thoughts" lol
Well, in this case, it actually works.

What I've done is put layers of foil in my phone case which sits underneath my device. You'll need more than just one small piece too, Grab a huge piece and fold it up several times, maybe fold one shiny-side down, then put that in the middle of the second one and do it the other way around.

I live in Australia, and I'm able to spoof over to Paris (and other countries) without any rubber-banding or any issues.

Hope this helps some of you out there


----------



## jprelvas (Mar 7, 2018)

djb77 said:


> Here's what I do to run Pokemon Go these days, flawlessly:
> 
> - Go to the location settings on your phone, make sure make sure WiFi and Bluetooth scanning for improved accuracy is turned off
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for your answer djb77.

i think my problem was not rubberband because in the few hours that i tested this method i've never been teleported to my real location, instead, like i've wrote above, after catch the first pokemon or pokestop my character always started loop running like mad and teleported to a location few meters away.
i did some research yesterday moorning and find out that the problem could be the updated version of google play services. tried to uninstall the last update but i couldn't even stop the service or uninstall any update. the solution (i think is temporary) was to clean data and cache of google play services. after that all start running perfect, no runs, no teleport, everything ok during the rest of the day.
i also wrap some layers of foil just in case.
by the way, i couldn't move the clone app of gps joystick to system app because magisk won't let me write in partition system (i think its because of not compromising safety net) instead i've loaded a module (appsystemizer) to run gps joystick like system app.
i've passed the last two weeks trying to root a smartprime 6 and a smart E8 (ZTE) but without sucess for pokemon go, because i couldn't flash only TWRP with any software from PC and to do it manualy via fastboot i had root with kingoroot (and compromise safetynet). also tried this with BQ Edison 3 with same results. finaly i've been sucessfuly with a asus zenpad z300 who has a mediatek chipset and i could flash only the recovery partition to it.


----------



## Rush94 (Mar 7, 2018)

Is there anyway i can spoof my location on a complete stock device without bootloader unlocked or without root
I need a joystick !!
Found a gsp spoofing app but it doesn't work that well


----------



## djb77 (Mar 7, 2018)

Rush94 said:


> Is there anyway i can spoof my location on a complete stock device without bootloader unlocked or without root
> I need a joystick !!
> Found a gsp spoofing app but it doesn't work that well

Click to collapse



No you need root


----------



## jprelvas (Mar 12, 2018)

so, yesterday I got a warning from Niantic for a possible vioation os TOS.

on my system i've been playing for the last two weeks with "device only" in the location witch i've found that is not activating the "google location services".

i'll change this to "maximum" precision to see what happens but i think the spoofed location will be compromised with this method.


----------



## BajaBlast4Life (Apr 14, 2018)

jprelvas said:


> so, yesterday I got a warning from Niantic for a possible vioation os TOS.
> 
> on my system i've been playing for the last two weeks with "device only" in the location witch i've found that is not activating the "google location services".
> 
> i'll change this to "maximum" precision to see what happens but i think the spoofed location will be compromised with this method.

Click to collapse



It is because when you rubberband from your home to your set location through the PoGo Joystick app going back and forth within a few seconds, they will flag your account because they know you are spoofing. You will get banned quicker if you travel far from your home WiFi location. Try to stay near your location as possible in other words: don't try to spoof to other countries or cities beyond 20 miles.


----------



## Heatexplorer (Apr 15, 2018)

don't disable location, u will got ban..and warning first..now I enable location service . now no more red warning ..
plus..u must ..walk for a while...too..


----------



## kashif3242 (Apr 17, 2018)

*near*

i will donate nd share with friends thanks

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------

i will donate nd share with friends thanks


----------



## Waylon06 (May 14, 2018)

Uh you said no root yet then you say you need TRP recovery which is and is based off of root. How does that work?


----------



## by rallier (May 26, 2018)

it will be update?


----------



## Ubimo (Jun 10, 2018)

How can I uninstall it?
I deinstalled the app, but my phone cannot find my location now.
Edit:
Found it: Deactivate everything in settings in GPS Joysick app.


----------



## ImRudi (Jul 14, 2018)

Can anyone confirm on Huawei p8 lite? 
I would try it myself but im a scrub when it comes to phones.


----------



## petermesh (Aug 17, 2018)

How do I revert it back to stock gps? It's been working fine for me but on occasions I wanted to use my phones  gps and couldn't.

Cheers


----------



## prez_pective (Aug 20, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thanks still work for my new game in 09/2018


----------



## thekiller8967 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Bootloop*

I'm using galaxy s6 with the march security update g920tuvs6frc1 flashed current stock- flashed twrp- flashed zip- bootloop. Please help.


----------



## tubekeeper (Oct 11, 2018)

can't work in Mate 9 Android 7 AL00 B233, after flash still can"t find the app.
Any solution?


----------

